

The "Attractive City Generator" - newmediaclay
http://archinect.com/news/article.php?id=95973_0_24_0_C17

======
olefoo
This is a neat application of algorithmic landscape generation. It makes me
think that there is room for something that combines this, automated building
and a certain amount of clever desalination and civil engineering technology
to build attractive new cities in currently lightly occupied places.

~~~
newmediaclay
Totally agree. I thought it was great that it showed certain areas dying based
on the way you build up the area.

However, I wonder what type of human logic is incorporated. Are they
anticipating that people in the cities will be united, buy local, etc., or is
it based on some type of historical precedents in urban planning?

~~~
wlievens
Good question. I guess there are several philosophies of city architecture,
and when you build an algorithm you are embedding and choosing some of that
knowledge.

